# :: ORT // $50 off + FREE Shipping on Viair 444c Dual Packs!



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Never a better time to upgrade that single compressor setup to the dual pack you've been after. Right now, we're offering _$50 off and FREE ground shipping_ on Viair 444c dual packs. Not in the market for two compressors? Split the dual pack with your friend! This deal is going to be short as we only have a limited number in stock! 

Check out the dual 444's here.

Let us know if we can help you with anything else! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

only a few more dual packs left until this deal runs out! :beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

heavy duty stuff right here, love mine :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

kilimats said:


> heavy duty stuff right here, love mine :thumbup:


Love mine as well. It's like a 480, only cheaper


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

Ordered. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your order, Brian! 

You'll have tracking in the morning :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

can't wait to get mine installed!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> can't wait to get mine installed!!!!


I can't wait to see it finished.

Can't wait to see what your wife has to say :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

All orders are filled and dispatched! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

i got that ho in check!









:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> i got that ho in check!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmhm.

new years eve, check mate. :laugh:


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

meh, why not, ordered :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your order, Eric! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

good thing i was browsing facebook in class LOL saw your guys' post about there only being one left and figured a deal like this is hard to come by so grabbed the last one. thanks again Andrew, for making my switch to air so easy thus far :thumbup:


----------



## lyngo (Sep 28, 2010)

Ordered! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

babydubz said:


> good thing i was browsing facebook in class LOL saw your guys' post about there only being one left and figured a deal like this is hard to come by so grabbed the last one. thanks again Andrew, for making my switch to air so easy thus far :thumbup:


:laugh:

Thanks for your continued support, Calvin! We actually were able to get our hands on a few more dual packs so we can continue to run this special! :beer:



lyngo said:


> Ordered! :laugh:


Thanks for your order! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

Honestly Andrew I have to say I wasn't the BIGGEST fan of ORT before this experience. Given the complications I've seen on the forum, mostly dealing with the stress of waiting for BYs, I was slightly hesitant to order from you. 

Whatever this new store is, and whatever this new, restructured ORT is...I'm loving it! This was one of the best experiences I have had with a forum retailer in a long time. I ordered, got a receipt for my order in a minute and the product was out the door to me in a few hours. :beer::beer:

ORT turned a new leaf in my book :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BradenE said:


> Honestly Andrew I have to say I wasn't the BIGGEST fan of ORT before this experience. Given the complications I've seen on the forum, mostly dealing with the stress of waiting for BYs, I was slightly hesitant to order from you.
> 
> Whatever this new store is, and whatever this new, restructured ORT is...I'm loving it! This was one of the best experiences I have had with a forum retailer in a long time. I ordered, got a receipt for my order in a minute and the product was out the door to me in a few hours. :beer::beer:
> 
> ORT turned a new leaf in my book :thumbup:


Thanks for the positive feedback, Eric. We've changed quite a bit since the days of just running BagYard group buys. We're consistently making changes to improve the way that we do business. 

Thanks again for the good words, much appreciated. :beer:


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

package received.

Thank you very much. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

KR3DUB said:


> package received.
> 
> Thank you very much. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


Our pleasure, sir. 

Thank you for your business :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We still have *TEN* dual packs left! 

We're going to cut this special off at the end of the month or when we run out of dual packs...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

only *FIVE LEFT!* 

don't miss out on this great deal!


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

Andrew, what are ORT's shipping methods like? I'm thinking this might be my first purchase for piecing together an air setup, but I'm from Toronto so I don't want to get nailed with crazy shipping/brokerage fees. 

TIA :beer: 


EDIT - Upon noticing that it'll probably be cheaper to buy the dual pack when I buy a full kit, I'll hold off. Thanks though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

International orders go with USPS. 

Shoot over an email: [email protected] and we can sort you out with a quote! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

_This deal ends on the 31st!_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

_For the month of February, we'll continue to offer free 444c Dual Pack upgrades on all management kits!_


----------

